# wanted to share this



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi everyone

This is a bit random but I wanted to share something which I feel I can really relate to and think some of you will be able to too. After my IVF failed last september, I went to Thailand on holiday to get away from everything, and stayed with some friends over there. The friends don't know about our fertility issues or IVF. While we were there my friend just happened to show me this picture book by an artist called Shaun Tan (because I am interested in books and design etc) anyway, the book was amazing! It really spoke to me and it summed up exactly how I was feeling. I have found it on youtube, and I highly recommend watching it, make sure you watch all the way to the end, as it's about hope coming from darkness.






Hope you enjoy it, just to warn you it made me cry! 
xxx


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful.  The graphics are amazing.  It gave me little goose bumps.

Thanks so much for sharing xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautiful - Thanks for posting the link  

Dory
xxx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

That was so beautiful, thank you!


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad you liked it  it's gorgeous isn't it! I love the end. 

And the bit about how you wait, wait, wait and nothing ever happens - story of our lives…!

xx


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes we know that feeling so well, don't we!


----------

